# Ammonium Phosphate fire extinguisher



## cda (Dec 21, 2012)

Question & Answer (SAT119) - Handy Extinguisher (Your Home Fire Solutions)

How to Use (SAT119) - Handy Extinguisher (Your Home Fire Solutions)

Bonex SAT119 Award - Japan Best Extinguishing Tool - YouTube


----------



## fireguy (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice idea, but I still have couple of the carbon tet bombs protecting my house.  And I have the option of throwing them or allowing them to brust automatically and control the fire.  I also have a pressurized can that will burst and make a loud whistling noise to alert me in case of fire.  If that does not work, I have a dry chemical fire extinguisher that I take the lid off and shake the powder over the fire.  I sleep easy at night knowing I have  quality fire protection protecting me.

I have been thinking about a spring operated smoke alarm though, only $3,000.00 to protect the whole house.


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2012)

fireguy said:
			
		

> Nice idea, but I still have couple of the carbon tet bombs protecting my house.  And I have the option of throwing them or allowing them to brust automatically and control the fire.  I also have a pressurized can that will burst and make a loud whistling noise to alert me in case of fire.  If that does not work, I have a dry chemical fire extinguisher that I take the lid off and shake the powder over the fire.  I sleep easy at night knowing I have  quality fire protection protecting me.  I have been thinking about a spring operated smoke alarm though, only $3,000.00 to protect the whole house.


you mean you do not break the top off the abc and throw it at the fire and it explodes putting out the fire???  come on get with modern technology!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fireguy (Dec 23, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> you mean you do not break the top off the abc and throw it at the fire and it explodes putting out the fire???  come on get with modern technology!!!!!!!!!!!!1


You made me remember the movie about the fireman who threw the 5 # ABC Amerex FX at the fire. He hit the valve against something and before the contents came out, tossed the extinguisher at the fire and the resulting explosion controlled the fire.  I had people ask if that was a true incident.  I would answer, just like one sprinkler head going off makes all the sprinkler acitvate.

Anyone got a clip of the exploding extin


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2012)

You made me remember the movie about the fireman who threw the 5 # ABC Amerex FX at the fire. He hit the valve against something and before the contents came out, tossed the extinguisher at the fire and the resulting explosion controlled the fire.  I had people ask if that was a true incident.  I would answer, just like one sprinkler head going off makes all the sprinkler acitvate.  Anyone got a clip of the exploding extin


----------



## fireguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Recharge FX

Here is a video, how to recharge a fire extinguisher.  I would appreciate everyone keeping this quiet.  I don't want people to know how easy recharges are.

how to refill a fire extinguisher - YouTube

I still like the movie, Backdraft.  When it was on tv at the station, we always watched it.   We never could get enough pressure on a hose to make it dance like that one.


----------

